# My two tiels are just not getting along



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

They 'suffer' each other but really do not like each other. I'm thinking of selling her as we had him first and he's more trained but I feel terribly guilty. Does anyone just have one cockatiel or is having them on their own a bad idea? I work from home so I'm always here. She is a real sweetie with my partner and I - but bullies my male Ringo and I don't like it. They are never going to love each other. Any suggestions, advice - very welcome!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi. So sorry to hear that your tiels aren't getting along. I can't be of any help as I only have one. Sometimes, I feel guilty for having only one... so there you go, which is better??? It's so hard to decide as in your situation, two is not working out the best. I hope you figure something out.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I only have 1 but im getting another maybe this week if they have seperate cages then you could take one lut at a time i hope mine get along


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Lillyvon - I forgot to mention that about a year ago we got a GC Conure thinking that having two would be nice. However, we ended up adopting her out because she and Taco didn't get along. We were really feeling quilty as well because taking them out took twice the time as they needed to be out separately. I was really noticing that Taco was jealous (or not happy) so we didn't keep the conure. She went to a really nice family who just adores her and we were able to connect with them a couple of times to see how she was doing.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

How long have your tiels been together? Mine went through a phase when they couldn't stand each other, but they are fine now.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

In my experience, cockatiels do not get along after first meeting. If you keep them in separate cages side by side or in a very large flight cage where each can get away from one another they will usually grow together. It can take a period of months before they're comfortable with company.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone - all good advice. I've had Ringo for 3 months - Lucy for 1 and a half month so yes still early days. I do have another cage so I'm going to try that and seperate them as I REALLY do not want to sell her - she's such a sweetie - just not to Ringo.

I'll keep you all up to date and time will tell.

Thanks again.


----------

